

How to Make a Tutorial /Screencast Video - diogopalhais
https://medium.com/@diogopalhais/how-to-make-a-tutorial-screencast-video-2d46cae84bec

======
davelnewton
I think Windows is a minority OS on HN.

------
ilovefood
what made you choose a pricing / year? Why not a one time fee? Like camtasia,
screenflow etc?

